# Wanting to buy Stargate 3ds from AxioGame, is it safe?



## saltysalamander (Feb 27, 2019)

So I am wanting to buy this for my 2DS and was wondering if this was a safe site to buy from?


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 27, 2019)

Em, hard to day, I don't buy from it but I hear of it, maybe try to get site in touch before you place the order?  If they don't send you replyin time, you can try the mod3dscard, higher price but much more active.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 27, 2019)

Can I ask you why you want a hardware solution over a better free CFW solution? I'm just think about saving you money in a time where the 3DS platform is probably not a priority for Nintendo anymore.


----------



## AngeloftheNight091 (Feb 27, 2019)

Ive got the Stargate for 3ds. Its Not a very good flash card. Games are hard to get working on it, and had to rma 2 of them. Just install cfw on your console. it will work better.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)

As has been said why spend money on the sky 3ds when you can install cfw for free. Cfw has many more features than sky3ds like being region free ect ect. You are gonna pay alot of money for something not as good as a free solution that makes zero sense.


----------



## PEGASUSx_x (Jun 4, 2019)

i ordered a stargate 3ds on May 26, 2019 when i see the track my order it says its still in transit and one day something like shipped to destination showed up but the next day it was gone (in the tracking website)
i will try to contact them

edit 1 : something called cache time just appeared and it has a time and date beside it i dont know what it means could someone tell me


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 5, 2019)

PEGASUSx_x said:


> i ordered a stargate 3ds on May 26, 2019 when i see the track my order it says its still in transit and one day something like shipped to destination showed up but the next day it was gone (in the tracking website)
> i will try to contact them
> 
> edit 1 : something called cache time just appeared and it has a time and date beside it i dont know what it means could someone tell me


shipping from where, USA? I put a normal USPS tracking update in this thread, just go to check https://gbatemp.net/threads/purchasing-a-r4i-gold-3ds-plus.539244/#post-8659535.


----------



## PEGASUSx_x (Jun 6, 2019)

its shipping from china

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i clicked on auto detect carrier without it asking me to do it
did that do something
im just really worried but i think its because im in spain and the package is coming from china and its only been 10 days soo i better not get too worried


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 10, 2019)

PEGASUSx_x said:


> its shipping from china
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes, it's from CN. As I know, no site is shipping from ES. But some of them can send from FR to Spain.


----------

